# A sorry A$$ Thermometer...Qview



## brentman0110 (Jun 21, 2008)

So I bought this sorry A$$ thermometer at Wally World about a few weeks ago. 



Well, let me tell you, this little piece of sh!% ain't worth the plastic it was packaged in. After only 4 smokes, look at the wire and insulation.



Oh! I think I have found the problem



So, for all of you, beware of this little fella'.


Brent


----------



## richtee (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm  Ahhss-hoool'z!


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jun 21, 2008)

Well I have had the Nu Temp thermometer going on 3 years now and couldn't be happier.  I have the 3 unit wireless and its the best $80.00 I ever spent.  I use 1 probe for monitoring my heat and the other 2 I will use in my meat. I have added the url below hope its right.  you will not be sorry with this probe.

http://www.nu-temp.com/


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2008)

I have 5 of these they are a Taylor Weekend Warrior and are available from Walmart online and Lowe's. I have dropped all of them at least once and they all still work.


I also have a few digital remote ones but find they are all on the same frequency which makes it a pain when using more than two at a time


----------



## brentman0110 (Jun 21, 2008)

I went to Lowes and bought a remote one which is quite nice. Lets just see how long he lasts. I should probably break down and buy a nice one though.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2008)

I should too that remote one is probally the same one I have as well they work good as long as not trying to run to many of them at the same time


----------



## brentman0110 (Jun 21, 2008)

This is the one I am using now,


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2008)

Thats it I have about a half dozen of them between here and camp they work good


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jun 21, 2008)

My Nu Temp allows me to all 3 wire less remote.  I have hard time keeping them apart til I got smart and wrote numbers on them.  After calibrateing I also put the difference they was off.  My batterys lasted almost 2 years before I changed them out.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jun 22, 2008)

Brentman-  I have one of those and so does Gramason, we found if you get around other ones like it.... you get readings from all of them.... we found this out at a comp. the solution is put it in the holder and wrap a little aluminum foil around it  leaving only the display screen showing.....

other than that it works well.....


----------



## tjw in kans (Jun 23, 2008)

looks like the probe wire has been shut in the door or lid one too many times.


----------



## brentman0110 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, and that equaled 4 times.


----------



## teeotee (Jun 23, 2008)

I've had a charrington remote therm for three years now. Was a b/day pressie from the wife. Read closer on the back and saw it is an ET71. Probe wire has been shut on many a time. Still works awesone and i think i've only changed batteries twice. 

I do need another one but am waiting till funds allow the purchase of an ET73.


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 23, 2008)

This will happen to all probes if you aren't going through a vent/drill hole. The first thing one should consider before laying out $$$ for a therm is if it possible to get *REPLACEMENT PROBES* because they *WILL* go bad. This is what I did when I got mine at William Sonoma. 

Also, I see from that "what do you do" thread that alot of you are in construction and fabrication. Do you know of a source for that braided stainless cord like the picture above? 

-rob


----------



## brentman0110 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, I kinda' figured that out the hard way. Now that i have a GOSM, I just put the probe through the side vent holes.


----------



## packplantpath (Jun 23, 2008)

Heh, just keep your tinfoil hat on, and the CIA can't read your mind.


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 23, 2008)

Here's a pic of foiled Guru pit probes.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jun 23, 2008)

I bought two of these at the same time from the Wally. Neither one of them worked!

Next time I buy the Maverick.

Dave


----------



## seboke (Jun 23, 2008)

Got three of the same cheap wally world ones.  Prolly got em cause they WERE cheap!  They work great for me, but I don't have a door-slammin rig...


----------



## tjw in kans (Jun 23, 2008)

got a maverick, says made in china right on it. dont think any of these will take a sharp lid cutting on the 22 ga wiring. anyone got a usa made one?


----------



## brentman0110 (Jun 21, 2008)

So I bought this sorry A$$ thermometer at Wally World about a few weeks ago. 



Well, let me tell you, this little piece of sh!% ain't worth the plastic it was packaged in. After only 4 smokes, look at the wire and insulation.



Oh! I think I have found the problem



So, for all of you, beware of this little fella'.


Brent


----------



## richtee (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm  Ahhss-hoool'z!


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jun 21, 2008)

Well I have had the Nu Temp thermometer going on 3 years now and couldn't be happier.  I have the 3 unit wireless and its the best $80.00 I ever spent.  I use 1 probe for monitoring my heat and the other 2 I will use in my meat. I have added the url below hope its right.  you will not be sorry with this probe.

http://www.nu-temp.com/


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2008)

I have 5 of these they are a Taylor Weekend Warrior and are available from Walmart online and Lowe's. I have dropped all of them at least once and they all still work.


I also have a few digital remote ones but find they are all on the same frequency which makes it a pain when using more than two at a time


----------



## brentman0110 (Jun 21, 2008)

I went to Lowes and bought a remote one which is quite nice. Lets just see how long he lasts. I should probably break down and buy a nice one though.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2008)

I should too that remote one is probally the same one I have as well they work good as long as not trying to run to many of them at the same time


----------



## brentman0110 (Jun 21, 2008)

This is the one I am using now,


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2008)

Thats it I have about a half dozen of them between here and camp they work good


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jun 21, 2008)

My Nu Temp allows me to all 3 wire less remote.  I have hard time keeping them apart til I got smart and wrote numbers on them.  After calibrateing I also put the difference they was off.  My batterys lasted almost 2 years before I changed them out.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jun 22, 2008)

Brentman-  I have one of those and so does Gramason, we found if you get around other ones like it.... you get readings from all of them.... we found this out at a comp. the solution is put it in the holder and wrap a little aluminum foil around it  leaving only the display screen showing.....

other than that it works well.....


----------



## tjw in kans (Jun 23, 2008)

looks like the probe wire has been shut in the door or lid one too many times.


----------



## brentman0110 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, and that equaled 4 times.


----------



## teeotee (Jun 23, 2008)

I've had a charrington remote therm for three years now. Was a b/day pressie from the wife. Read closer on the back and saw it is an ET71. Probe wire has been shut on many a time. Still works awesone and i think i've only changed batteries twice. 

I do need another one but am waiting till funds allow the purchase of an ET73.


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 23, 2008)

This will happen to all probes if you aren't going through a vent/drill hole. The first thing one should consider before laying out $$$ for a therm is if it possible to get *REPLACEMENT PROBES* because they *WILL* go bad. This is what I did when I got mine at William Sonoma. 

Also, I see from that "what do you do" thread that alot of you are in construction and fabrication. Do you know of a source for that braided stainless cord like the picture above? 

-rob


----------



## brentman0110 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, I kinda' figured that out the hard way. Now that i have a GOSM, I just put the probe through the side vent holes.


----------



## packplantpath (Jun 23, 2008)

Heh, just keep your tinfoil hat on, and the CIA can't read your mind.


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 23, 2008)

Here's a pic of foiled Guru pit probes.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jun 23, 2008)

I bought two of these at the same time from the Wally. Neither one of them worked!

Next time I buy the Maverick.

Dave


----------



## seboke (Jun 23, 2008)

Got three of the same cheap wally world ones.  Prolly got em cause they WERE cheap!  They work great for me, but I don't have a door-slammin rig...


----------



## tjw in kans (Jun 23, 2008)

got a maverick, says made in china right on it. dont think any of these will take a sharp lid cutting on the 22 ga wiring. anyone got a usa made one?


----------

